# Who on the forum would you most like to meet?



## Rook (Jun 16, 2011)

As the title says, who, if anyone, would you most wanna meet in person and why?

I'd say; SirMyghin and Mordacain, because the geeky conversation would be amazing; YellowV for his ridiculously nice guitars and shared taste; and djpharoah, just to see if he's anything like how I picture him 

I can think of plenty of others but mostly cos they're just cool guys (*cough*jymellis*cough*maxofmetal*cough) so no need to go into a great long list.

Post as many as you like, if you don't get mentioned don't get all butthurt it's just a laugh.

Also Shono jokes and Periphery fanboyism is fail for the purposes of this thread.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 16, 2011)

Probably Randy, Groph, Vampire Genocide, TheSilentWater, ittoa666, Mordecain, xmetalhead69, basically anyone on my friends list.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 16, 2011)

Myself


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 16, 2011)

Randy, ScarSymmetry, and jymellis, because they all seem to be really cool guys and I've been talking to them the longest of anyone else on the forum.

Also, MaxOfMetal, Technomancer, djpharoah, and HighGain510 for being guitar gurus and having killer guitars that I'd love to play!


----------



## jymellis (Jun 16, 2011)

everyone \m/


----------



## caskettheclown (Jun 16, 2011)

INB4 Randy!




Damn it!


----------



## Severance (Jun 16, 2011)

Anybody in the texas area. Also kirkpetrucci(Travis Montgomery) cause me and him grew up in the same town so I would love to hear some honest to god wisdom on getting out of this hole.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 16, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> djpharoah, just to see if he's anything like how I picture him




Any of my fellow mods, all my gear whores on here, ppl on my friends list..


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 16, 2011)

I would say anyone of the resident engineers as everyone knows being an engineer is the pinnacle of human achievement, therefore they must all by default be excellent humans . The idea that the question of 'why did you build that' would never come up sounds like a good time.


----------



## Metalus (Jun 16, 2011)

jymellis said:


> everyone \m/



THIS


----------



## Metalus (Jun 16, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I would say anyone of the resident engineers as everyone knows being an engineer is the pinnacle of human achievement, therefore they must all by default be excellent humans . The idea that the question of 'why did you build that' would never come up sounds like a good time.


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 16, 2011)

Djpharoah 
Randy 
Konfouz(something like that)


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 16, 2011)

MaxofMetal and SchecterWhore. Also, SirMyghin, ScarSymmetry and ShadeyDave from England. That one dude from Portugal or Spain that is always selling amazing instruments... (something Knights or Nights). TripleJ. That one guy from Bahrain that is awesome and whose name escapes me right now. Jymellis just b/c he seems like an awesome father. Vampiregenocide, b/c his views on politics/religion/everything are exactly the same as mine. MF_Kitten b/c he's awesome. JohnIce b/c he is cool. Stealthtastic, b/c he's a badass. Randy b/c he's randy. Everyone else sucks!!!!  LOL. j/k. I know I forgot someone and I will soon regret it.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 16, 2011)

I forgot my asian brotha from another mother, BLOODY INFERNO!!!!!


----------



## jymellis (Jun 16, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> as everyone knows being an engineer is the pinnacle of human achievement.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh, and all the crazy aussies, like Demoniac, etc. There's way too many awesome aussies to name on this board. God, I gotta visit that god forsaken continent!!!


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 16, 2011)

Ahh and Jymellis, and Sami!!


----------



## Taylor2 (Jun 16, 2011)

Prydogga.

Then we can drink heavily and play some metal.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2011)

NONE OF YOUUUU!!!!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 16, 2011)

Tiger, just to see how he's doing in his SEAL/s training, and to buy him a beer.

Orb to drink heavily with, and record the epic argument that ensues, which will end up with us realizing we were saying the same thing.

Jym, to buy him a beer, and take notes on how not to kill everybody around when you live in a houseful of kids.

Ittoa to drink with, and raise the Jolly Roger.

And a few of the Minecraft nerds. 

Probably missing a few.


EDIT:

And 90% of the Aussie SS'ers.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 16, 2011)

Prydogga, Daemoniac, Dimensionator, vhMetalX, Stealthtastic, teqnick, Adam of Angels, ghstofperdition, vampiregenocide, Scar Symmetry, Fred the Shred, Chickenhawk, Fzau. There are more, but I'm too lazy to type out their names.


----------



## Daggorath (Jun 16, 2011)

Everyone. It's difficult to get a handle on people via the interwebz.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 16, 2011)

how bout we just have a world wide ss.org meet at my house


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2011)

Sure Jym, can I have your green dot if I do?


----------



## jymellis (Jun 16, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Sure Jym, can I have your green dot if I do?


 
we can just pretend its yours while you are here.

try to leave with it and you might end up wioth a "black dot" on your eye


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2011)

Well played


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 16, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Probably Randy, Groph, Vampire Genocide, TheSilentWater, ittoa666, Mordecain, xmetalhead69, basically anyone on my friends list.




Randy, Groph, Josh Pelican (miss that guy  ), Leandrob, BrainArt, Rick, Vampiregenocide, DrakkarTyrannis, Customisbetter, Prydogga, Daemoniac, Dimensionator, vhMetalX, Stealthtastic, teqnick, Adam of Angels, Orb (it's amazing that as a moderate, I still agree with most everything he says), Jymellis, Empyrean, Scar Symmetry, and Crushing Anvil.

Basically most anybody I have added on facebook or hung out with in the chat room.


----------



## failshredder (Jun 16, 2011)

Randy and I hung out once. True story.

Other than that? Scar Symmetry, Explorer.


I hate the rest of you. 

Edit: leandrob is alright too.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been lucky enough to hang out with quite a few people from this forum, but there are a lot of US and Oz/NZ chaps I'd like to meet.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 16, 2011)

Guess I should add to my list anybody that I've added on Facebook. Kinda goes without saying.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd knock back a brew with those of you who've had the "pleasure" of working for Uncle Sam.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 16, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'd knock back a brew with those of you who've had the "pleasure" of working for Uncle Sam.



I've been pleasured by Uncle Sam, does that count?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 16, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I've been pleasured by Uncle Sam, does that count?



Probably not, but the good news is that you may be entitled to punitive damages.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 16, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Myself









jymellis said:


> everyone \m/



Pretty much. I'm sure pretty much every one of you mofukkas are metal enough to be extra awesome

Btw, I met Randy once 

But we didn't get to talk too much cuz I was already leaving 


EDIT: I would love to spend some time inside rob_l's house


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 16, 2011)

leandroab said:


> EDIT: I would love to spend some time inside rob_l's house



No fucking shit. Every badass guitar you can think of, and tons of guns...owned by a SWAT/SRT member. 

...bet I can out drink him.

/penisenvy


----------



## Curt (Jun 16, 2011)

Fun111, SirMyghin, DrakkarTyranis, jymellis, Elysian, and Nolly.

Well, all of you mother fuckers.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm a people person. So anyone really.





Mainly Jym, Konfyouzed, Mexi, and MFB so we can partake in the healing of nations together.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 16, 2011)

Ah, add MFB to my list. Sorry buddy.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 16, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Randy, Groph, Josh Pelican (miss that guy  ), Leandrob, BrainArt, Rick, Vampiregenocide, DrakkarTyrannis, Customisbetter, Prydogga, Daemoniac, Dimensionator, vhMetalX, Stealthtastic, teqnick, Adam of Angels, Orb (it's amazing that as a moderate, I still agree with most everything he says), Jymellis, Empyrean, Scar Symmetry, and Crushing Anvil.
> 
> Basically most anybody I have added on facebook or hung out with in the chat room.



I was hoping to post:







To create a guilt/sympathy fest.

Me? Stealth, Pete (Peteraenima), Jason/JJ, Dave/Noodles, Jym, Anyone who has seen me ditch on djent because that would just be awesomely awkward, Randy, Chris, CaptainD00M (moved to London from New Zealand - pretty much doesn't post anymore), Mischa (Daemoniac), Doug/dougsteele, Steve (El Caco ), Adam/Ghstofperdition (no that wasn't out of courtesy), Jeff/JBroll, Konfyouzd, Mattayus, Mattmc74, Max, Metal Ken, MICHAEEEEL! ... Those are all the people I can think of - most of the people on my friends list. I swear a thread like this already exists  But in all honesty I'd like to meet 99% of you guys - even Mike...although he'd probably ban me IRL 

Edit: OOOH I forgot Leandro. And probably a whole myriad of people.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 16, 2011)

lol @ being banned at a get together


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 16, 2011)

jym, PerNillson, the mods


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 16, 2011)

blister7321 said:


> jym, PerNillson, the mods



 suckup. But who wouldn't like to meet Jym.


----------



## johnythehero (Jun 16, 2011)

Wookieslayer, Razzy, Explorer (just to see if he just googles everything or if he actually knows what he is talking about ), Jackson guy (Dont want to spell his name wrong ), and Randy and Stealth but I really just want Randy and Stealth to meet so I can see what a ban hammer looks like in RL I keed I keed


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 16, 2011)

I would have to say it would be cool to meet all you people, but being realistic.... (lol) I would have to say jymellis and whiskey funeral, and all the Kentucky area guys. Already met up with Michael T (cobhcXIII) when i got a piece of gear off him. (Cool ass dude btw!)   Oh and Zimbloth cuz I just want to marvel at the shear awesomness of Nick's shop, Elysian, and Nolly becaue I need to be schooled on making a proper cup of tea.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 16, 2011)

Adrock (Adam).

Close seconds to Randy and Prydogga (Alex) and OF COURSE *Colin*!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 16, 2011)

jymellis said:


> how bout we just have a world wide ss.org meet at my house



Lets all go vancouver on Jyms house.. then again 5 kids... Will we be able to tell?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 16, 2011)

jymellis said:


> everyone \m/



Pretty much.

Well, that and Christian Muenzner and Per Nilsson.


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 17, 2011)

Why hasn't there been an ss.o world meet up, or has there?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> *Lets all go vancouver* on Jyms house.. then again 5 kids... Will we be able to tell?


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 17, 2011)

metal_sam14, Scar Symmetry, fun111, sami, soubi7string, CrushingAnvil, XcaptainX, 

all the fellow aussies.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 17, 2011)

Ryan, Chris, and Randy.

Cuz I wuv em.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 17, 2011)

MaxOfMetal and JohnIce

I need to see it to believe it man

Tree, but he wouldnt want to meet me.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

The first that come to mind are Pry, Brandon, Variant, Randy, Ruarc, Peter x 2 (petereanima and Crushinganvil), Ross and Dave x 2 (Shady and Scar), a bunch of the othersand no doubt more that I've forgotten...


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff by far.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 17, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Adrock (Adam).
> 
> Close seconds to Randy and Prydogga (Alex) and OF COURSE *Colin*!



 I'm gonna go cry now, James.



Daemoniac said:


> The first that come to mind are Pry, *Brandon*, Variant, Randy, Ruarc, Peter x 2 (petereanima and Crushinganvil), Ross and Dave x 2 (Shady and Scar), a bunch of the othersand no doubt more that I've forgotten...


----------



## Razzy (Jun 17, 2011)

Ry_Z
Necris
Biison
PoopyAlligator
TheWreck
Korg
Infinity_Complex 
('cause they're my buds)

and also Nolly, because he seems like a cool dude.

Edit: And pretty much anyone I hang out in the chatroom with.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 17, 2011)

BrainArt, cos he was probably my first SS.org friend.

Daemoniac, because he's just so damn metuhl, and now is within driving distance from me.

Taylor, because I SO want to go to Canada, he's a mad cunt and has some mad skills.

Tre Watson because he taught me how to metal, and he's metal.

Slampop so I can pick his brain intensely and just steal all his presets. 

Same goes for Nolly, FriendForAFoe, PeteyG, xtonymarsx, Fred The Shred, prh, The Armada, Kurrkiviipale and John Strychnine. 

Plug, Scar Symmetry and VampireGenocide, because they're mad brits.

Rob_l so I can negotiate how many guitars he owes me and why.

JohnIce because I believe one night out with him as my wingman means assured sex, with a woman of course.

MaxOfMetal because he's so damn intelligible, nice and polite, that I'm beginning to believe he doesn't actually exist.

TheWreck because he's a crazy french Canadian, Stealth because he's a crazy Canadian with easy access to a Ferrari and a Dual Rec.

HighGain510, because he seems like a really stand up guy, and his taste in guitars is astounding.

thrashmanzac because we actually know some of the same people in real life, and don't live that far apart.

Fzau because we'd go get drunk and go see DEP punch and kick us in the face.

Randy, because.... er... He's lonely and could probably do with more friends. 

Anyone else on my friends list and/or facebook.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 17, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> I'm gonna go cry now, James.



I only listed the people I've had interwebz sex with. We've only gone through the foreplay stages.


----------



## DVRP (Jun 17, 2011)

Stealth!


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 17, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I only listed the people I've had interwebz sex with. We've only gone through the foreplay stages.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

I would have mentioned Steve (s7eve), Dan (dpm) and Harry (Harry... )... but I've met them.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 17, 2011)

all of you. especcially Peter (Crushing Anvil), Misha (Daemoniac), Randy, Groff, Arktan, Zepp, Josh Pelican, Scar Symmetry, jymellis, drak,...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

^ Shit, and this is what happens when people aren't on much... I forgot Mike (Zepp), Chris (Groff), Rick (Vegetta), Rick (... Rick), Tom, Bob (The Dark Wolf), Ken (MetalKen) and Leon


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> MaxOfMetal because he's so damn intelligible, nice and polite, that I'm beginning to believe he doesn't actually exist.



I'm beginning to think that he might be IBM's Watson based on his near-encyclopedic knowledge of just about anything ever....   He's on my list too! 



Prydogga said:


> HighGain510, because he seems like a really stand up guy, and his taste in guitars is astounding.



Dang it took until the 3rd page for my name to come up a single time.... 











Prydogga said:


> Randy, because.... er... He's lonely and could probably do with more friends.



I lol'd. 


There's a bunch of folks I'd like to meet someday, the UK folks are pretty cool and the Aussies too (I'd like to meet dpm [Dan] and shake his hand for delivering that sweet Oni goodness! ). Considering how much I've talked to Randy and Technomancer, I'd like to actually meet them in person someday!  Those are the more realistic ones, I'd like to meet a bunch of you but you're all over the place!  I have, however, met the vast majority of NoVa/DC peeps in person though at one time or another. 

Someday.... I hope to meet Bulb and jam out so hard we don't even need to plug into our amps... oh wait....







 That's from like 3 years ago the first time we hung out! We hung out for a few hours and totally forgot to snap pictures until right before he was getting ready to pack up!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


>


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 17, 2011)

I totally forgot to put Matt (HighGain510) on my list!  I'd love to chill with a lot of the guys on here.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> I totally forgot to put Matt (HighGain510) on my list!  I'd love to chill with a lot of the guys on here.



Yeah I see how it is... *sniff sniff*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2011)

Myself because the mirror just isn't satisfying enough.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 17, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I see how it is... *sniff sniff*



  I still get a kick out of your avatar, btw.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2011)

9 mentions? You guys... 

Should've been 10 though CrushingAnvil you douche.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 17, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 9 mentions? You guys...
> 
> Should've been 10 though CrushingAnvil you douche.



Aaaaaah shitting dick nipples, I knew there was like one guy I left out


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

It's ok, I hate the fucking lot of you cunts anyway


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Myself because the mirror just isn't satisfying enough.



I lol'd. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> 9 mentions? You guys...
> 
> Should've been 10 though CrushingAnvil you douche.



I'd like to meet Dave too... I'm bringing this:








I keeeeed!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


>



Not big enough, you forget that not that long ago I got hit by a truck


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 17, 2011)

Fuuuck that. Dave is an uncomfortably solid looking dude.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Fuuuck that. Dave is an uncomfortably solid looking dude.



So is Matt though


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 17, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> So is Matt though



You're right, I was just distracted by how late 1990's Misha looks in that photo


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> So is Matt though



"I cut you so bad, you... you wish I no cut you so bad." 



CrushingAnvil said:


> You're right, I was just distracted by how late 1990's Misha looks in that photo



LOOOOOL!  Hey, we can't all be as stylish as Tosin!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

It's Ok, I'll come too and you can all just wail on me for a while


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2011)

SSO Sumo Contest 2012 to celebrate the end of the world?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 17, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> "I cut you so bad, you... you wish I no cut you so bad."
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOOL!  Hey, we can't all be as stylish as Tosin!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> SSO Sumo Contest 2012 to celebrate the end of the world?



I LIKE IT!  It's go time!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 17, 2011)

I would say everyone from here would be cool to meet, talk music and playing styles, play with each others gear (guitars and amps) 

Of course, destination of preference would be the Axe Palace or a hotel roof top


----------



## Rook (Jun 17, 2011)

How far's Axe Palace from Boston? I might go to Boston next April.

I'm glad I got a mention, it's not why I did it but I honestly didn't expect any


----------



## Xaios (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 17, 2011)

jymellis said:


> how bout we just have a world wide ss.org meet at my house



I'm already seeing a big sign saying:

"WELCOME TO THE 2011 SS.ORG OFFICIAL ORGY"

Jym as the "host"  

(don't ask me how long it took to paint the letters)


----------



## johnythehero (Jun 17, 2011)

Skin Coffin said:


> I'm already seeing a big sign saying:
> 
> "WELCOME TO THE 2011 SS.ORG OFFICIAL ORGY"
> 
> ...


 Hey....how long did it take to paint the letters  I also forgot Fun111, Skincoffin, and well pretty much anyone who I can hold a conversation with


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> How far's Axe Palace from Boston? I might go to Boston next April.
> 
> I'm glad I got a mention, it's not why I did it but I honestly didn't expect any



Boston


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 17, 2011)

johnythehero said:


> Hey....how long did it take to paint the letters  I also forgot Fun111, Skincoffin, and well pretty much anyone who I can hold a conversation with



It seems that inverted psychology works with you, my dear 

 Thanks for mentioning me! Now I'm not forever alone


----------



## MFB (Jun 17, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> How far's Axe Palace from Boston? I might go to Boston next April.
> 
> I'm glad I got a mention, it's not why I did it but I honestly didn't expect any



Really not far at all, about 30 southwest or so


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 17, 2011)

Dammit I keep forgetting people. I wanna meet The Armada, Necris, Poopyalligator, Soldieroffilth,Empyrean,Techcoreriffman, 7 dying trees, and more.

If I STILL forgot someone, I apologize. Blows to the head and the use of certain plants have eroded my memory. 
But Im down to meet any of you guys. Its my hope that my band can start touring at some point so that that becomes possible. Many cases of beer would be consumed and lulz had if that does ever get to happen.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 17, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Boston



This.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 17, 2011)

To those who mentioned me: 

To those who didn't, I NEVER LOVED YOU ANYWAY. GO ON, LEAVE. I HOPE SHE MAKES YOU HAPPY.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 17, 2011)

No mentions of me?

Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 17, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> No mentions of me?
> 
> Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 17, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


>



Epic Coheed jam time.


----------



## Rook (Jun 17, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Boston



???


----------



## -42- (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd chill with myself because so far it seems like I have no other choice.

/selfpity


----------



## The Somberlain (Jun 17, 2011)

-42- said:


> I'd chill with myself because so far it seems like I have no other choice.
> 
> /selfpity



I'll chill with you!

I'll chill with just about everyone else here too.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 17, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> No mentions of me?
> 
> Son, I am disappoint.



Uh...



Chickenhawk said:


> Tiger, just to see how he's doing in his SEAL/s training, and to buy him a beer.
> 
> Orb to drink heavily with, and record the epic argument that ensues, which will end up with us realizing we were saying the same thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

The problem with meeting aussies is that theyd be upside down.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 17, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> To those who mentioned me:
> 
> To those who didn't, I NEVER LOVED YOU ANYWAY. GO ON, LEAVE. I HOPE SHE MAKES YOU HAPPY.



But baby I  u! Im just an idiot that cant remember names............


----------



## Rook (Jun 17, 2011)

It's the old myspace 'top friends' nightmare all over again.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> The problem with meeting aussies is that theyd be upside down.



All the easier to punch you in the balls for being Canadian


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2011)

@ OP - Well that really depends, sir... Everyone show me your tits immediately.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 17, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> Uh...



Sorry. I'm blind. Whatever though. I'd raise a few beers with you.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> To those who didn't, I NEVER LOVED YOU ANYWAY. GO ON, LEAVE. I HOPE SHE MAKES YOU HAPPY.



I DON'T HAVE TO LISTEN TO YOU!!! YOU'RE NOT MY REAL DAD!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> @ OP - Well that really depends, sir... Everyone show me your tits immediately.



Is there candy and a windowless van involved...?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2011)

No van... Went over my budget w/ the candy...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 17, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I DON'T HAVE TO LISTEN TO YOU!!! YOU'RE NOT MY REAL DAD!!!!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 17, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> No van... Went over my budget w/ the candy...



I'll provide the van. You bring the candy.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2011)

Partners in rape...?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

It's not rape if there's payment...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2011)

Noted


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 17, 2011)

All the celebs and female members of course (time to find out if they are indeed female at least... ), but that goes without saying. Actually, y'all are good in my books teehee . Anybody know what the would record is for group hugs? I say we break it.


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 17, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> The problem with meeting aussies is that theyd be upside down.



Now now, a six is just an upside-down nine


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> It's not rape if there's payment...



I read payment as pavement


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> All the easier to punch you in the balls for being Canadian



Brilliant


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Now now, a six is just an upside-down nine





> If the sun refused to shine...


----------



## stevo1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> No van... Went over my budget w/ the candy...



What about promises of puppies?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I read payment as pavement



Pfft, and you have the nerve to call _us_ upside down


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Pfft, and you have the nerve to call _us_ upside down



Hey, its summer here and practically planet hoth there right?


----------



## caskettheclown (Jun 17, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> It's not rape if there's payment...




Then its either theft or if you are really cool, its getting your moneys worth


----------



## Dan (Jun 17, 2011)

I always get to these threads too late


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Hey, its summer here and practically planet hoth there right?



&#613;&#647;o&#613; &#647;&#601;u&#592;ld? Sorry, I can't understand you cos you're upsidefuckingdown


----------



## groph (Jun 17, 2011)

I actually have met Josh Pelican, cool dude. Totally not a troll.

Seems like I have a small fan club with Guitarman700 and Scar Symmetry so I'd definitely get drunk/fight/do blow/hookers/male bond etc. with those dudes. I'd also like to meet Collapse, because I tried to see his old band Gruesome Feast (I think he was in it?) like 4 times and only managed to catch the last half of one of their sets. Lame. 

And Adam (gstofperdition) we can cam2cam at some point ifyaknowwhatimean

edit: that barely made sense, the thumbs up/thumbs down was supposed to look like masturbatory hand gestures. I guess the cat's out of the bag now.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 17, 2011)

Whoever put this as my rep just made my fucking day! 







edit: I don't know if this pic is working...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

OMG I didnt even know you could put images there


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah dude, this is my standard neg rep image;






EDIT: When I believe someone has said something inexcusably stupid/ignorant, anyway.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 17, 2011)

groph said:


> I actually have met Josh Pelican, cool dude. Totally not a troll.
> 
> Seems like I have a small fan club with Guitarman700 and Scar Symmetry so I'd definitely get drunk/fight/do blow/hookers/male bond etc. with those dudes. I'd also like to meet Collapse, because I tried to see his old band Gruesome Feast (I think he was in it?) like 4 times and only managed to catch the last half of one of their sets. Lame.
> 
> ...



Oh sure, go brag to all your friends now.
IM NOT A WHORE!!!!!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 17, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> No mentions of me?
> 
> Son, I am disappoint.






Chickenhawk said:


> Uh... Originally Posted by *Chickenhawk*
> 
> 
> _Tiger, just to see how he's doing in his SEAL/s training, and to buy him a beer.
> ...





LOL. Have you ever had one of _those_ moments?





Every time I've ever seen Ittoa666 post, I've been reading it as "Iota666". Man, just now, "my life got flipped, turned upside down." Maybe, I'm actually Australian?? LOL. 

Thanks, Chickenhawk, for pointing out my gross error of almost three years.


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2011)

Too many people for me to forget/name, off the top of my head, Matt(HVS510), Ross(vampiregenocide), Brandon(can't remember his username, from 7HO), Peter(CrushingAnvil), Randy, Max, Christian(Chickenhawk), Brian(triple7). I know there's more, sorry if I forgot to list you.


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't know. SchecterWhore maybe.


----------



## groph (Jun 18, 2011)

All I know is that I don't want to meet Randy, ever.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 18, 2011)

The UK chaps sound like a cool bunch.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 18, 2011)

Rick said:


> Too many people for me to forget/name, off the top of my head, Matt(HVS510), Ross(vampiregenocide), Brandon(can't remember his username, from 7HO), Peter(CrushingAnvil), Randy, Max, Christian(Chickenhawk), Brian(triple7). I know there's more, sorry if I forgot to list you.


----------



## MFB (Jun 18, 2011)

6 pages and not a single mention of Alex.

Priceless


----------



## Rook (Jun 18, 2011)

WTF is Alex?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 18, 2011)

MFB said:


> 6 pages and not a single mention of Alex.
> 
> Priceless



You dont meet Alex, Alex meets you.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 18, 2011)

I dont want to meet Alex because he probably wants to beat the crap out of me.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't worry, Alex probably wouldn't show up for your meeting.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 18, 2011)

WELL PLAYED


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 18, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Whoever put this as my rep just made my fucking day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You, sir, are very welcome.




Rick said:


> Too many people for me to forget/name, off the top of my head, Matt(HVS510), Ross(vampiregenocide), Brandon(can't remember his username, from 7HO), Peter(CrushingAnvil), Randy, Max, Christian(Chickenhawk), Brian(triple7). I know there's more, sorry if I forgot to list you.




Holy shit Rick, my Texan brother, I almost forgot about you. 

As a matter of fact, I'm gonna shoot you a PM in a sec...I'm going to be in your neighborhood in a couple weeks.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 18, 2011)

Nobody likes me, everybody hates me,
Think I'll go eat worms.
Big fat juicy ones, Eensie weensy squeensy ones,
See how they wiggle and squirm.

Chomp off their heads and squeeze out the juice 
And throw their tails away
Nobody knows how I survive
On worms three times a day.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 18, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Every time I've ever seen Ittoa666 post, I've been reading it as "Iota666". Man, just now, "my life got flipped, turned upside down." Maybe, I'm actually Australian?? LOL.
> 
> Thanks, Chickenhawk, for pointing out my gross error of almost three years.



If you or anyone was wondering what it stands for, it's the acronym for my past bands name, In the Throes of Agony.  Save a little confusion.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 18, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I wouldn't worry, Alex probably wouldn't show up for your meeting.



He is at an undisclosed location, but not to worry. SSO still has a continuity of government.

In other news, we are all now banned.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 19, 2011)

FUCK it sucks when someone mentions you and you didn't mention them because basically THEY DON'T POST ENOUGH THESE DAYS, RICK VISITOR 

Alex should implement a tagging system so if someone mentions you in a post, you'll know.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 19, 2011)

^ It'd just get lost among all the likes that make you think people like you enough to actually contact you


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jun 19, 2011)

jymellis,SHONO,necris,riff-king-steve,Biison.


----------



## flo (Jun 19, 2011)

The ones who came to mind first were Scherzo1928, Schotter, Morten (MF Kitten), Ruins (he's such an amazing artist), Holloway

And the more I think about it I really think we should organize some kind of meeting / festival, cause I want to see the rest of you too!!

This forum is crowded with amazing people!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 19, 2011)

^ Motherfucker I forgot Morten...


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 19, 2011)

Off the top of my head, Randy, Scherzo, anyone else who makes their own guitars/ has many nice guitars 

Also other gear nerds and theory nerds (teach me theory, SchecterWhore!) 

Sorry if I forgot anyone which I'm sure I did!


----------



## MrMcSick (Jun 19, 2011)

I would like to meet a future version of myself.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bill the Mystical Turtle. I hear his pretty cool


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> SHONO



Shono is a dream, not a person.


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Jun 19, 2011)

jymellis seems like he'd be cool to jam and chill with in real life, as does biison


----------



## Evil7 (Jun 19, 2011)

Id hang with all you peoples!


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 19, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Prydogga, Daemoniac, Dimensionator, vhMetalX, Stealthtastic, teqnick, Adam of Angels, ghstofperdition, vampiregenocide, Scar Symmetry, Fred the Shred, Chickenhawk, Fzau. There are more, but I'm too lazy to type out their names.



*ahem* Scottro202 *ahem*


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 19, 2011)

hmmmm. probalby all of you, since there isn't a jemfest this year, there should be 7fest!

I guess randy, technomancer, jack secret, 8fingers, bulb, and really, seriously, shono.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 19, 2011)

scottro202 said:


> *ahem* Scottro202 *ahem*



yes, i will add u to my list but only after u make me a ham n swiss sammich.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 19, 2011)

All the builders from the luthiery section, so there can be much nerd-ing and sharing of techniques, and the guys from my MC server. I'd be hesitant to have launchpad0 present though.... Things might turn nasty.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 19, 2011)

Fuck me. Again, I'm late to the party! 
I'd just love to meet everyone here. Such an amalgamation of interesting people!

And wtf, 7 pages and nobody's mentioned this guy. I'm pretty sure he would hate me for bringing him into this thread  but Explorer is one fellow I'm curious about.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 19, 2011)

I want to meet technomancer just so I could cropdust him with my farts.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 21, 2011)

A girl...

And yeah, all the folks from the luthiery section, RestorationAD and Darren to thank them for all their knowledge. The Armada, Kurkukukukuvivivivlalaple to finally high 5 him in person... Jeff Loomis? I've seen him post in here.

And the "Fuck yeah! Walnut!" squirrel.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 21, 2011)

^ I wanna meet this guy.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 22, 2011)

Rick said:


> Brandon(can't remember his username, from 7HO)



That would be me. 



scottro202 said:


> *ahem* Scottro202 *ahem*



Shit, I knew I forgot someone else. We'll hang and go pink monkey hunting.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 2, 2011)

I should review: jymellis,SHONO,schecter4life,Biison,Necris and Razzy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2011)

I changed my mind, I wanna meet tech so I can steal his KxK's


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 2, 2011)

Am I seriously the only person who wants to meet Jeff?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 2, 2011)

Jeff as in JBroll? In which case, no you're not. If you're talking about a different Jeff, then maybe


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd love to meet Mr. Broll. He's in my top five but he doesn't post so I kind of forgot him.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes, Jeff as in JBroll. I think he was a tea kettle that contained boiling water. He would shoot off steam, but by this time, he has run out of steam. The kettle is empty, he is gone.


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2011)

JBroll is a trip and a half, he's either the funniest smart person I know or the smartest funny person I know.


----------



## Djent (Jul 3, 2011)

Randy, Guitarman700, jymellis, Stealthtastic, The Armada, technomancer, djpharaoh, bulb, shono, vampiregenocide, Scar Symmetry, leandrob, 

I give up


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 16, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> A girl...
> 
> And yeah, all the folks from the luthiery section, RestorationAD and Darren to thank them for all their knowledge. The Armada, Kurkukukukuvivivivlalaple to finally high 5 him in person... Jeff Loomis? I've seen him post in here.
> 
> And the "Fuck yeah! Walnut!" squirrel.





Prydogga said:


> Same goes for Nolly, FriendForAFoe, PeteyG, xtonymarsx, Fred The Shred, prh, The Armada, Kurrkiviipale and John Strychnine.



 It can't be that hard to type. 

Well anyhow, I think there are a few..

The Armada
Prydogga
prh
scherzchczho1673654http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/scherzo1928.html
Custom

And everyone that has been so kind to post on my public message board. It always warms my heart someone does so.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## DaveCarter (Jul 16, 2011)

I need to go drinking with JBroll at some point in life. I also need to actually meet Scar Symmetry, I know we've been at the same gig half a dozen times but never bumped in to each other.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd really like to meet Fun111, vanhendrix and Curt




> Everyone



dear god, imagine what an international ss.org meeting would be like 
when i try to picture it......


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 16, 2011)

Everybody who has commented on my miniwhale shirt.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 16, 2011)

I think it would look like this:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 16, 2011)

Pedrojoca said:


> dear god, imagine what an international ss.org meeting would be like
> when i try to picture it......


 
Like conversations on here, only ending in bloodshed instead of banning.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 16, 2011)

Daggorath said:


> Everyone. It's difficult to get a handle on people via the interwebz.



This pretty much.

I keep a low profile much of the time so I really haven't interacted with anyone other than Fred and there's a lot of nice folks here


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 16, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> This pretty much.
> 
> I keep a low profile much of the time so I really haven't interacted with anyone other than Fred and there's a lot of nice folks here


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 16, 2011)

Even more mentions? You guys.


----------



## White Cluster (Jul 17, 2011)

I would be cool to hang out with any of you. But if I had to name names I would..

..talk to Adam Of Angels about seeking help for his gear whore addiction..
..have JBroll school me on everything and make me feel stupid..
..smoke a fat one with Jymellis to make me feel better..
..while MaxOfMetal schools us on Ibanez and does amazing set-ups on our trems.

I would..

..ridicule yellowv for switching from PRS to Ernie Ball then eat my words after playing his awesome guitars..
..then make Scar Symmetry dutch-rudder me with that tight right hand 
..I would then play thrash riffs on everyones guitars and place a "Djent Free" sticker on them..

I would also do unspeakable things to Tech,Mesh,Bulb,Nolly and HighGain5150 and all their guitars.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 17, 2011)

Zomb13, Stealth, Scar, James (just such a CoF fanboy), Max, Fred, Orb, Guitarman, Chris and Randy. It's really a shame I never have met JohnIce in person, I only lived 40 min from the guy. I've seen him live though

But I'm all up for an international meeting....









I'm extremely dissapoint no-one apparently wants to see me





















/JK


----------



## Physicist (Jul 28, 2011)

Per-fucking-Nilsson.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 30, 2011)

My soul Id give to meet Tree

and Jymellis


----------



## leandroab (Jul 31, 2011)

Maxofmetal's fridge.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 31, 2011)

Add Guitarman700 to my list. We can go cruisin and you be mah wingman.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jul 31, 2011)

Ry_z's tea cabinet.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 31, 2011)

Jakke said:


> Zomb13, Stealth, Scar, James (just such a CoF fanboy), Max, Fred, Orb, Guitarman,* Chris* and Randy. It's really a shame I never have met JohnIce in person, I only lived 40 min from the guy. I've seen him live though


 
Which Chris? There's quite a few of us


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 1, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> Which Chris? There's quite a few of us




I'm assuming he meant the Chris that founded this site in 2004.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 1, 2011)

Well a lot of the ss.org chat dudes. (in no particular order): teqnick, adam of angels, necris, ry_z, razzy, brainart, jymellis, gstofperdition, prydogga, max of metal, and pretty much everybody who has ever helped me with something or been really cool, which is pretty much most of you guys lol.


----------



## ry_z (Aug 1, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> Ry_z's tea cabinet.


----------



## Meatbucket (Aug 1, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 1, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> I'm assuming he meant the Chris that founded this site in 2004.


 
I kinda thought that too, but Chris had sold the site a couple years before Jakke signed up 

Oh well, doesn't matter regardless.

Add Chris to my list, so I can put a sticker on his BMW that says "Financed by SS.org", and blame it on Drew


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide (great chap), ScarSymmetry (talented dude), nojylefoot (awesome guy), BigPhi84 (seems like a cool dude), PyramidSmasher (cool guy), ShadyDavey (a dude of dudes), GuitaristofHell (seems like a fun guy), Stealthtastic (I'm sure he could crack me up), Schecterwhore (knowlege), ghstofperdition (seems like a cool dude as well), Randy (I would enjoy his company), GibsonVGuy (cool dude and NC) and JustinBailey (steinberger master).

They're more can't think all of them though. 

I wouldn't mind meeting everyone though.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 1, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> vampiregenocide (great chap), ScarSymmetry (talented dude), nojylefoot (awesome guy), BigPhi84 (seems like a cool dude), PyramidSmasher (cool guy), ShadyDavey (a dude of dudes), GuitaristofHell (seems like a fun guy), Stealthtastic (I'm sure he could crack me up), Schecterwhore (knowlege), ghstofperdition (seems like a cool dude as well), Randy (I would enjoy his company), GibsonVGuy (cool dude and NC) and JustinBailey (steinberger master).
> 
> They're more can't think all of them though.
> 
> I wouldn't mind meeting everyone though.




Yay! After 200 posts, I finally showed up in someone's list! 

Where's that Forever Alone pic when you need it? LOL.


----------



## papamama14 (Aug 1, 2011)

can I have your green dot if I do?


----------



## Jakke (Aug 1, 2011)

All of the Chrises of course....



But I mainly meant Chris Broderick


Not that it's anything wrong with all of you other named Chris of course


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 1, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> I kinda thought that too, but Chris had sold the site a couple years before Jakke signed up




 Maybe he's on that other forum as well, you know, the one dedicated to metal guitarists???



EDIT: Ninja'd.  Damnit, Jakke!  LOL.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 1, 2011)

Jakke said:


> All of the Chrises of course....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Me > Broderick

Broderick > Me

It's a paradox, really.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 1, 2011)

Add to list:

BigPhi84
Chickenhawk-Chris

You're now on the A-list chaps


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, so many people! I was fortunate enough to meet quite a few dudes in the flesh already (although some, like Nolly, were unfortunately very brief encounters), but I'd really love to meet quite a few others. Off the top of my head, Jym, Ralphy1976 (we're always in the same places on different dates!), Scar Symmetry, Max (and Max's fridge ), Randy, Pry, JohnIce, Jakke, TheArmada, Groff, Techno, Mesh, HighGain510, Leandro golf: you mother:golf:er), Stealth, vampiregenocide, Tre Watson, Brandon (so I can bitchslap you for plotting to steal my guitars), Demoniac, James (7DyingTrees, who's on tour whenever I'm in the UK), Mattayus, Konfy, Cum (CooleyJr), Rick, scherzo, Explorer, BigPhi, Zimbloth... Oh, man... the list is enormous!

Anyway, who's coming to winter NAMM? Help me make this monster list shorter, damn it!


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 1, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Brandon (so I can bitchslap you for plotting to steal my guitars)
> 
> Anyway, who's coming to winter NAMM? Help me make this monster list shorter, damn it!



1.) Not steal. Borrow without asking and with no intent to return.  I'll have you know Pry was my accomplice in planning that.   

2.) If I thought that I'd have any money and the way to get down there, I would. But alas, I probably won't.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 1, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Yay! After 200 posts, I finally showed up in someone's list!
> 
> Where's that Forever Alone pic when you need it? LOL.



Oh alright, you can be my other wingman.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok my list, here's who and why: 

vampiregenocide (again) so we could literally commit genocide (not against vampires).
BigPhi84 so we could hang out like Jay and Silent Bob ripping on people outside convenience stores.
CrushingAnvil so we could be ULTR4 3L1T3 D34TH M3T4L and rip on noobs.
Randy for obvious reasons.
failshredder because he brings the lulz.
Prydogga so we could go around using the C word incessantly.
Xiphos68 so he could make me feel inadequate about my chops. ugh
leandroab because I want to see if he's as bat-shit crazy as I think he is 
s_k_mullins because he is a BRO.
HAUCH because the guy is a beast.
stealthtastic so I could slap him really hard with a fish.
JBroll so I could prove that I'm smarter than he is 

I'm sure there's loads of people I've forgotton but that's all I can think of right now


----------



## Dan (Aug 1, 2011)

I wouldn't want to meet any of you. I met ScarSymmetry about a year back and i've not been the same since 

Actually no wait, i want to meet the guy with the username 'Dan' so i can give him a good hard slap. Alex told me i could have that username if he hadn't showed up as of today seen as he has signed on 3 times in 4 years. I go to ask Alex to change it and the BASTARD signs on, looks at one page and signs off again.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 1, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ok my list, here's who and why:
> 
> vampiregenocide (again) so we could literally commit genocide (not against vampires).
> BigPhi84 so we could hang out like Jay and Silent Bob ripping on people outside convenience stores.
> ...



It's okay, I didn't want to play COD with you in person anyways.... :foreveralone:


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 1, 2011)

Screw you Matt. I mentioned you, but did you even consider me? Oh, nooooooo! You had to go with the others instead!  Also, I believe I'm ahead of you in the :foreveralone: stakes.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 1, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Screw you Matt. I mentioned you, but did you even consider me? Oh, nooooooo! You had to go with the others instead!  Also, I believe I'm ahead of you in the :foreveralone: stakes.



See I'd like to hang out with you, but the fact that I've seen so many videos of you playing makes me want to burn all my guitars before we'd meet!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 1, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Oh, so many people! I was fortunate enough to meet quite a few dudes in the flesh already (although some, like Nolly, were unfortunately very brief encounters), but I'd really love to meet quite a few others. Off the top of my head, Jym, Ralphy1976 (we're always in the same places on different dates!), Scar Symmetry, Max (and Max's fridge ), Randy, Pry, JohnIce, Jakke, TheArmada, Groff, Techno, Mesh, HighGain510, Leandro golf: you mother:golf:er), Stealth, vampiregenocide, Tre Watson, Brandon (so I can bitchslap you for plotting to steal my guitars), Demoniac, James (7DyingTrees, who's on tour whenever I'm in the UK), Mattayus, Konfy, Cum (CooleyJr), Rick, scherzo, Explorer, BigPhi, Zimbloth... Oh, man... the list is enormous!
> 
> Anyway, who's coming to winter NAMM? Help me make this monster list shorter, damn it!



Damn... No love til page NINE. 

Nine is my lucky number anyway...

(I'm lying... It's 11... *sniffles*)


----------



## jymellis (Aug 1, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Damn... No love til page NINE.
> 
> Nine is my lucky number anyway...
> 
> (I'm lying... It's 11... *sniffles*)


 
i technically mentioned you on the first page homie


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 1, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i technically mentioned you on the first page homie





Fair enough


----------



## XEN (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd definitely like to meet up with Durero, dpm, and Darren. You guys rule.


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd love to jam with prh. I'm sure he'd blow me away.

And Kurkkuviipale/kurkuvihoweverthefuckyouspellitpale in his personal studio so I could mess with all his bus compressors 

And anybody else I had a good chat with whenever I post songs in the recording studio section. Can't remember names for the life of me though (see above spelling of Kurkwtfviipale for undeniable proof of this!)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 1, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> See I'd like to hang out with you, but the fact that I've seen so many videos of you playing makes me want to burn all my guitars before we'd meet!



 Don't be silly, dude! If anything, I'd give you a few tips to facilitate some apparently hard techniques. Just remember: beer makes me happy.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 3, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> I'd love to jam with prh. I'm sure he'd blow me away.
> 
> And Kurkkuviipale/kurkuvihoweverthefuckyouspellitpale in his personal studio so I could mess with all his bus compressors



Joel schooled me intensely on my drum mix the other night. Dude's hench! Would really like to meet him!


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 3, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Joel schooled me intensely on my drum mix the other night. Dude's hench! Would really like to meet him!



He's just told me to lay of the compression. This is unprecedented 

I jest. He's really good to get a debate out of on your recordings, plus he's definitely one of the more helpful people in the recording studio section!


----------

